
Ninja gave out his number to the internet, but it’s a silly marketing scheme - JeanMarcS
https://www.polygon.com/2019/8/12/20802495/text-ninja-data-collection-marketing-advertisement-phone-number
======
briantailor
This sounds like an episode of black mirror

